# How We Clean Tile and Grout!



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

We offer discounts to forum members. Give us a call at 850-529-1335 for a free estimate.


----------



## TSHIRT (Jan 10, 2009)

Reffered Kelly to a client of mine and they said he did an AWESOME job and would be added to their on call list for all future needs! Thanks for helping them out and doing the job as you stated you would!!! Curt


----------

